# Has anyone actually donated to speedsolving?



## Gurplex2 (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anyone actually donated to speedsolving?
Just wondering.

What happens if I do?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 17, 2010)

I donate my love <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 17, 2010)

I guess I'll buy stickers with my left over prepaid card then...


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 17, 2010)

I donated! =D

Awesome site deserves some support.

If you do donate, you feel good about yourself =D
And no ads. And more PM space.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 17, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I donated! =D
> 
> Awesome site deserves some support.
> 
> ...



Do I get to be a premium member?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I donated! =D
> 
> Awesome site deserves some support.
> 
> ...



Premium membership right? Also you get to change your name once, and you get a cool little "premium member" printed under your avatar. That's just cool.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I donated! =D
> ...



10$


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 18, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> and you get a cool little "premium member" printed under your avatar. That's just cool.



Actually this can be anything, take westicles for example.


----------



## Weston (Jun 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > and you get a cool little "premium member" printed under your avatar. That's just cool.
> ...



I love you David <3


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > and you get a cool little "premium member" printed under your avatar. That's just cool.
> ...



So you'd change mine if I wanted you too?
You refused last time I asked XD

~Chris


----------



## Logan (Jun 18, 2010)

I donated.

BTW: I never knew you could change it either. I thought it was just for mods and admin. Hmm. I'll have to think of something.


----------



## Weston (Jun 18, 2010)

David, have fun having a bunch of people ask you to change the text under their usernames.


----------



## Escher (Jun 18, 2010)

Weston said:


> David, have fun having a bunch of people ask you to change the text under their usernames.



I WON THE RACE


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 18, 2010)

a lot more people will probably start donating XD


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 18, 2010)

Weston said:


> David, have fun having a bunch of people ask you to change the text under their usernames.



Yeah thanks! Now time to think of something.


----------



## Weston (Jun 18, 2010)

That wasnt really an invitation to ask David 
more of a warning not to.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 18, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I donated! =D
> 
> Awesome site deserves some support.
> 
> ...



Of course you did.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 18, 2010)

Weston said:


> That wasnt really an invitation to ask David
> more of a warning not to.



*sarcasm*


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 18, 2010)

Don't ya'll think 10$ is too much for just some more PM space?


----------



## Edward (Jun 18, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Don't ya'll think 10$ is too much for just some more PM space?



You usually donate somewhere because you like it and want to help it out, not because you'll get some kind of perk.


----------



## Samania (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd love to donate once I can remember the password to my paypal account


----------



## chris410 (Jun 18, 2010)

I donated a while ago


----------



## Logan (Jun 18, 2010)

David, would we ever be allowed to change the text under our usernames again (if we, for some reason, disliked the old one)?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I donated! =D
> ...



Whatta kiss-ass!
Like really...you're a nice guy but you're trying way too hard to be a mod lol.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 18, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Don't ya'll think 10$ is too much for just some more PM space?



You're not buying PM space. You're donating to help keep speedsolving running. Webhosting isn't free, you know. The PM space is just a way for pjk to help out all those who helped him out.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 18, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



I can't tell if you are calling me a kiss ass, or Hadley one.

If you are calling me one, I don't see how saying this is an awesome site and saying it deserves support is kissing ass.
Especially in a thread about donating. It's not like I started a thread just to tell people I did >_>

~Chris


----------

